# Grand Cherokee vs Tahoe?



## BobB

I do realize that the Tahoe is rated to tow higher (7400lb vs 8200lb). Is the Tahoe significantly better for towing?

For the next foreseeable future, we will only camp about 4 to 5 weeks per year, so the truck needs to work for our daily needs as well. The Tahoe is a tight fit (width-wise) in our garage but the Grand Cherokee is comfortable. I'm assuming GC's fuel economy is better than a V8 Tahoe when not towing. The wheelbase difference is very minimal - 114.8 inch vs 116 inch for the Tahoe. I believe the HEMI is stronger than Tahoe's V8 5.3.

I think I will end up towing something similar to:

Keystone Bullet 248RKS


----------



## akjimny

If the wheelbase length is virtually the same, in my opinion the wider wheelbase of the Tahoe would be more stable towing a trailer rather than the narrow wheelbase of the Grand Cherokee.  The GC will probably get better MPG than the Tahoe when not towing, so that may be the deciding factor for you.


----------



## C Nash

Most people I have talked to say the Grand Cherokee is not a good MPG vehickle.  Never had one so cant say.  Son has a shop and says people complain og GC gas milage.


----------



## BobB

HEMI is good for many things, but I believe one of its weaknesses is the mileage. So despite JGC being smaller and lighter, I have a feeling that it will not consume less gas.


----------



## LEN

Just look around at the tow capacity of the rigs you want to consider. Then look at the gas mileage and decide. Remember for only that low of tow time a year you may want to give up power for gas mileage when not towing. Just so the rig is capable of the tow wieght.

LEN


----------



## BobB

LEN;83108 said:
			
		

> Just look around at the tow capacity of the rigs you want to consider. Then look at the gas mileage and decide. Remember for only that low of tow time a year you may want to give up power for gas mileage when not towing. Just so the rig is capable of the tow wieght.
> 
> LEN



The issue here is that I'm not sure if the candidate trailer shown above is ok for the JGC or not. Whatever I end up with, I will add a proper WDH, such as a Hensley.

As a vehicle, I'd like to choose as small as possible. As you say, the mileage is just a bonus.


----------



## toyzrus

Go to NADA and then go to RV add the info for the camper and they will have the dri weight listed, find the tow rating of each vehicle by doing a google search and you will see weather either one will fit your needs, remember the camper weight will be dri so you need to figure for the stuff you put in and also water, propane.


----------



## BobB

Actually, I found a site that helped me figure some of this out already - trailers suitable for JGC.

I see that the trailer I like is listed at #4, and looks like it will be ok with JGC. Gonna try the same thing on the Tahoe and do some more research on the trailers that show up there.

Oh and out of curiosity, what is NADA?


----------



## toyzrus

Go to http://www.nadaguides.com/ it has all kind of info, choose what you want.


----------



## wizard1000

I have an '05 Grand Cherokee with the 4.7 and it gets on its very best day with a tailwind, level ground, and traction control disengaged, 16-17 mpg... 

It rides great, does not sway in the wind, and is very quiet inside...

It probably outweighs the Tahoe by 1000 pounds or so...

We did pull a 12 foot Starlight popup and it dropped to around 15 or so for the 1,000 mile round trip...


----------



## Coloradoan

I had a 2012 Cherokee SRT-8 (traded in for my 1/2 ton) and it was rated at 5,000lbs and did a great job! Not that this is the answer you needed but the Cherokees are great tow vehicles. I also had a 2011 Overland that was great.


----------



## krsmitty

Dang, MPG must have gone on the GC over the years. You have the High output version? I had an 02 with the 4.7 and got in the mid 20's on highway. Used it as a TV for a short period of time with a 24' Ameri-Lite and would not do again!


----------

